# Cheap whole sale meat



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

Does any one know a good on-line store where i can buy in bulk cheap chicken beef and maybe other meats. Cheers


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Asda


----------



## Josh1436114527 (Apr 3, 2007)

i wouldnt really want to buy meat online,suppose places like asda and tesco might not be to bad.Get yourself down to a local butchers and see if they can help you out.


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

morrisons is pretty good


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Get a Costco card if you can mate.

Large tray of chicken fillets - £13/14 approx (i cant remember the weight but they are decent thick fillets, you get about 12 per tray)

10 tins of john west tuna in brine - £5.49


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

I'd like to know this too, would save me constantly trying to borrow my mates costco card!


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

I think people suggesting supermarkets have missed the point completely...


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

I dunno about missing the point, asda currently 3 packs for £9, large fillet for a quid is pretty cheap.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

BillC said:


> I dunno about missing the point, asda currently 3 packs for £9, large fillet for a quid is pretty cheap.


Yep, got me some of those today


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

be a friend with a kebab shop.. they get thier chicken breast in bulk is cheap , thats where i get mine.. a box for 35 quid


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Makro do chicken fillets (good quality) for approx £4.50 per kilo in 10 kilo boxes.

I go to a butcher who supplies catering firms in Glasgow and get my chicken at £4.40ish a kilo, all individually frozen and excellent quality. I also get fillet steak for around £20 per kilo.


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

I tend to use the butcher shop but it would be nice to know if there is a cheaper online alternative of a decent quality.

I have been to Smithfield (EC1) meat market before, you get good deals on bulk buys. You wouldn't be able to buy single steaks but you can buy whole cuts of sirloin, fillet, etc & cut them yourself when you get home. worth a visit if you can be bothered. You have to get there early though (around 0200 is best) because the market closes at 0700 ish, I think.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Cheap meat invariably tastes not so good, is usually quite tough, and full of fat.

I would recommend Costco, decent prices but top meat, the supermarket stuff is crap.


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

You wont really find anywhere cheaper than the supermarket unless you have a good rapore with your local butcher and get a deal from him, or you could try the markets which sell meat in bulk.


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

sizar said:


> be a friend with a kebab shop.. they get thier chicken breast in bulk is cheap , thats where i get mine.. a box for 35 quid


How many fillets in a box? Which part of London are you from?


----------



## dalboy (Sep 16, 2009)

I find all supermarkets expensive for meat unless theres some super special offer on.

I went Makro a few months back and chicken breast fillet was £18 for a tray and that had 20 chicken breasts all same weight. Bought 2 trays and I still have a few left. Very nice too!

I phoned a local butchers at the time and their prices werent much better than the supermarkets.


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

dalboy said:


> I find all supermarkets expensive for meat unless theres some super special offer on.
> 
> I went Makro a few months back and chicken breast fillet was £18 for a tray and that had 20 chicken breasts all same weight. Bought 2 trays and I still have a few left. Very nice too!
> 
> I phoned a local butchers at the time and their prices werent much better than the supermarkets.


How much did the breasts weigh?


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Dezw said:


> Cheap meat invariably tastes not so good, is usually quite tough, and full of fat.
> 
> I would recommend Costco, decent prices but top meat, the supermarket stuff is crap.


Dez see my previous post, C&C meats in Blochairn Market is where I go.

Only downside is that they are only open early morning, but are open saturdays too:thumbup1:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Brandl said:


> How many fillets in a box? Which part of London are you from?


breast are huge .. it's something 12-14 KG i think .. huge breast .. i'm from east London


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

sizar said:


> breast are huge .. it's something 12-14 KG i think .. huge breast .. i'm from east London


You might have to hook me up.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

StephenC said:


> Dez see my previous post, C&C meats in Blochairn Market is where I go.
> 
> Only downside is that they are only open early morning, but are open saturdays too:thumbup1:


I've had meat from a few different people in Blochairn but the meat was always terrible quality, not sure fi C&C is one of the ones I tried....eventually gave up and just went to Costco, and their stuff is ace.


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

thanks guys i was wondering as supermarket meat isnt that good and there are not too many butchers here.


----------



## noid (Nov 27, 2009)

BillC said:


> I dunno about missing the point, asda currently 3 packs for £9, large fillet for a quid is pretty cheap.


I just ordered them too. :thumb:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

BillC said:


> I dunno about missing the point, asda currently 3 packs for £9, large fillet for a quid is pretty cheap.


I think that is the point :lol:

Asda = £6 per kilo when on offer.

Wholesale places typically £4.50 or less per kilo at all times.

I'm currently paying around £3.60 a kilo for fresh chicken breasts, bloody nice stuff. Only complaint is it aint British (Holland), but beggars can't be choosers lol.

That ASDA stuff is good though, it was my staple before Team1 put me onto the wholesaler place.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

look up your local meat auctions, i live near blyth and they have meat market there but my dad works away so once per month he will go and spend like 300quid on chicken beef lamb , everything. and it should have really been closer to 500-600 but because we go so regular and spend so much we get it cheap, plus its all local produce and local lads running it.


----------



## MyVision (Apr 15, 2009)

rs007 said:


> I think that is the point :lol:
> 
> Asda = £6 per kilo when on offer.
> 
> ...


 That's the kind of thing I'm looking for, where do you get that?


----------



## MyVision (Apr 15, 2009)

bump for rs007


----------



## coxy1983 (Mar 10, 2008)

I have just been to my loca makro - 5kg chicken breast for £16.99

huge breast filets of chicken


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

MyVision said:


> bump for rs007


If you get the yellow pages look up wholesale butchers or meat wholesaelrs then give them a call buy 10-20kg at a time and you can save. Tell them you will buy 10kg a month and they are usually pretty good


----------



## ZyZee_2012 (Jan 1, 2010)

Brandl said:


> You might have to hook me up.





sizar said:


> breast are huge .. it's something 12-14 KG i think .. huge breast .. i'm from east London


Me too please!


----------

